# Fragen zu JFileChooser der Sprache Java



## lupoland (7. Mai 2004)

Ich habe folgende Frage:

Ich fülle einen JFileChooser mit eigenen Files ( Objekten ) die von der Datenbank kommen!
Wenn ich jetzt diesen JFileChooser instanziere und mir meine "Datenbank"-Files in diesem anzeigen lasse und unvorsichtig bin, so kann ich innerhalb des JFileChoosers das selektierte File editieren. 
Wenn ich jetzt "Abbrechen" bzw. "Cancel" drücke, so wird mir eine schreckliche Exception um die Ohren geschmissen, sodaß ich gezwungen bin meine Applikation samt "Applikation-Server" ( JOnAS ) zu starten.

Wie kann ich innerhalb des JFileChoosers das editieren von Files verhindern.

Wäre um schnelle Antwort sehr erfreut.

Gruß Lupoland


----------



## Snape (8. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von lupoland _
> *Ich habe folgende Frage:
> 
> Ich fülle einen JFileChooser mit eigenen Files ( Objekten ) die von der Datenbank kommen!
> ...



Das ist eine gute Frage. Die einzige Idee, die ich jetzt hätte, wäre evtl.die Files, die Du in den JFileChooser auflistest, vorher auf readOnly zu setzen, bevor Du den JFileChooser aufrufst.
BTW wäre diese Frage inhaltlich im Unterbereich Swing/AWT anzusiedeln gewesen. ;-)


----------



## lupoland (10. Mai 2004)

*JFileChooser*

Danke Snape für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Hatte allerdings Deine Lösung auch schon ausprobiert, leider nicht mit dem gewünschten Erfolg.

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch eine andere Lösung.


----------

